# Nice find for morning surprise!



## MyMitchie (Feb 3, 2013)

Had a call from the peo
ple down the street that they had found a big snake trying to eat their guinea pigs so I headed over to check it out only to find their gardener had grabbed the poor soul and thrown it in a garbage bin and was going to relocate it 30+kms away. I convinced them to let it go just a few metres down some bush and it was on its merry way. Looks like a hypo coastal to me! I also get patternless bluetounges around my house too. Very lucky indeed.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice looking specimen! Could you post a pic of one of the blues next time you find one, would be interesting to see.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 3, 2013)

Very attractive. At least 'garbage bin' wasn't a shovel, there's hope yet for the uneducated masses.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 3, 2013)

Will do! They are stunning.

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone listened to my advice and were very interested. Good outcome for snake, people any guinea pigs!


----------



## Chanzey (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely Coastal..


----------



## junglelover01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Why is it always the haters that find beautiful snakes in their yards?! I don't get any love from the gorgeous wild ones!


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 3, 2013)

I know!! So unfair.


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad you safely relocated him  Well done!

The only snakes I see are the browns and RBBs


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice looking coastal. I'm glad the property owners took your advice.

The patternless blueys sound very interesting.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 3, 2013)

Mangy_Wombat said:


> Nice looking coastal. I'm glad the property owners took your advice.
> 
> The patternless blueys sound very interesting.


They are forever on the road!


----------



## Miss-Mac (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey MyMitchie. Patternless Blues do sound interesting but up at Mapleton it's more likely to be the patternless Pink Tongues. (Not saying Bluies aren't up there but put Pinkies are more likely as that was what we often got at home. We always got them even though we were like 5min from Mapleton. I think you may even know my sister xD)

Lovely looking CCarpet too, always great seeing the different marked wild ones.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 4, 2013)

Who is your sis? 

We get both here! I always make sure I wait for them to poke their tongue out. There are more patternless Pinkies up here though and I have seen about 4 patternless bluies now. I will try and get a picture next time!


----------



## Miss-Mac (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah defiantly grab a photo next time. Would be interesting to see some from up on the range. At home on one side of the house there were patterned Pinkies while the other side was patternless, I would post a photo of the patternless but I don't think I have it on my laptop. 

Also sent you a PM.


----------

